
The Mastermind: The Next Big Deal - resiros
https://mastermind.atavist.com/the-next-big-deal
======
confluence
It has been a phenomenal few weeks. This series truly was great journalism, in
the truest sense of the word.

Well done Atavast.

This run stands out as amongst the best long form journalism I've ever read,
and I've read _a lot_ of long form. I'm eagerly looking forward to more from
this team.

~~~
bobwaycott
Wait, was this series actually Atavast's work proper, or the work of someone
using Atavast's platform? I'd assumed the latter, as Atavast seemed to only be
a platform, not a journalistic endeavor itself.

~~~
ashmud
The author is one of the founders of Atavist.

------
ikeboy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11591274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11591274)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11589110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11589110)

------
15thandwhatever
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Blacklist_(TV_series)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Blacklist_\(TV_series\))

It's almost as if this TV series was written with Le Roux in mind.

